# Windfall Havanese? (Illinois)



## Mirafi (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi!
Any information/experiences with Windfall Havanese of Illinois? http://www.windfallhavanese.com/

Thank you in advance!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mirafi (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks  I've been lurking for a while...trying to be as thorough as possible before taking the leap!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Mirafi said:


> Thanks  I've been lurking for a while...trying to be as thorough as possible before taking the leap!


good for you.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Windfall is a member of the forum and her dogs are absolutely beautiful, IMO, i probably would've gotten a hav from Windfall had I found them when I was looking, Diane is a great breeder and I am in love with Buttercup, I'd snatch her if I had the opportunity.

:welcome: to the forum

Kara


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I'd snatch half her dogs they're all so gorgeous!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome, she is very reputable.


----------



## Mirafi (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks, everyone


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I agree with the others.


----------

